# !dea GPRS settings



## REY619 (Jul 7, 2005)

if !dea has started gprs in UP west then please sum1 tell me the settings for it!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2005)

Why don't you just call up IDEA and ask them?


----------



## superwiz (Jul 11, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Why don't you just call up IDEA and ask them?



maybe simply bcoz every time anyone calls idea customer care he hears....



> All our customer care representative are busy assisting other customers kindly hold the line.......
> (after waiting patiently for 10 minutes he hears)
> All our customer care representative are busy assisting other customers
> kindly call up later...


----------



## JAK (Jul 13, 2005)

superwiz said:
			
		

> Nemesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm...
Lol...It seems its all over India   

ok back to the point...
Try these settings


```
Primary ip : 10.4.42.15
Primary port : 9201
Secondary ip = blank
port = blank
user = blank
pass= blank
APN GPRS = imis
```


BTW its nice to be back...everything seems to have changed here....


----------

